# Worried about the future with IBS



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Im worried about my future with IBS. I really dont wish to have it at my age and for it to carry on in my life. Its ruining my life, and im losing all my confidence because of it. Do any of you worry about your future when you have IBS??I think it also makes you feel like you will never get to know someone who understands you (like a bf/gf) when yourolder.


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

will someone please reply lol.


----------



## Britty (Apr 11, 2009)

I completely understand. I miss out on so many things because I am scared my stomach will hurt. I don't want to make plans because of the embarrassment of having to tell someone I need a bathroom break. I wish I didn't have to live with this for the rest of my life either. I have missed out on so many oppurtunities.


----------



## trying2bebrave (Apr 12, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. I worry about it all the time too. I'm always asking myself, how will I ever get through college? How will I live with a roommate who doesn't understand my problem? How will I have an intimate relationship with someone? How will I get married? This weekend I went on a college tour to visit one of the schools I got accepted into. I was so excited because this was one of my top choice schools, so I got all dressed up and woke up early so we could go. When we finally got there, my IBS started acting up, so I asked my parents if I could wait in the car for a little while until it calmed down a bit. They started yelling at me, telling me I was going to be late and that I should just deal with it. I still didn't want to embarrass myself in front of all my future classmates, so my parents went on the tour without me and left me in the car. I just sat there alone in the car for hours and cried. I used to be so excited about the future, but now thinking about it just makes me depressed.


----------

